# Biggest fish I've caught to date.....



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

May not be a beast to some, but this is the biggest fish I have ever caught. Pulled him from a pond yesterday.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice catch man...that's a hawg!


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

Great job. That thing is huge. What did you catch him on?


----------



## FromtheShore (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow Putty, That is a sweet catch. What did you pull it out with?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a good day! Great catch!

Mr. A


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice largemouth! Congrats


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

FromtheShore said:


> Wow Putty, That is a sweet catch. What did you out it out with?


Thanks

I was using a Senko, casting along the edge of the pond. It hit the worm and took off. Was a nice fight.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

If that's not a Hawg to someone, they is a LIAR! 

Nice fish man!!!!


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice Bass man I bet you were pumped to grab him out of the water!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you measure him? a 21" Largemouth gets you your fish ohio!

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fish-ohio-recognition-program#tabr3


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That Hawg must weigh around 5lbs.That's a Nice fish!Good going!Good Luck.




Roscoe


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice job! First of many big bass no doubt...


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Did you measure him? a 21" Largemouth gets you your fish ohio!
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fish-ohio-recognition-program#tabr3


Good call. As a matter of fact...


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh you! You did do it! Get us measurements!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That one nice large mouth to:B


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Gonna venture a guess: 18.5". Hopefully bigger...


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Big Bass for sure.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice fish! If I were to guess, I'd say 4 1/2 to 5 lbs. That's a trophy here in Ohio, and in most other places too. With the size of her head and mouth, she must already be spawned out. Good job, Putty!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Catch! any way you slice it we all want some of that action. You can go a long time even on private water without getting one that size around here. Congrats. Time to start carrying a digital scale! BTW I would also guess 4.5, and it would have gone 5 if it still had eggs. Good job.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> Nice Catch! any way you slice it we all want some of that action. You can go a long time even on private water without getting one that size around here. Congrats. Time to start carrying a digital scale! BTW I would also guess 4.5, and it would have gone 5 if it still had eggs. Good job.


+1 on the digital scale. Nice to have handy for the Bassmaster lunker club, which I have learned the hard way...


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

That's an awesome fish. What a fat head that thing's got


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Congrats on the nice bass - Yeah my thinking was right in line with everyone elses - 4 to 5 LBS.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome color too. Great catch


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Awesome catch. Love when those bass hit on shore and run for deep water. They really seem to put up a fight and test the fisherman's skills.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice job Putty!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

GREAT fish, man. He could have eaten any of the fish I caught this weekend! 
Congrats on the personal best. That's awesome!!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

So do I have fish Ohio....I'll let you judge.. I'll sew that patch to my arm if I do..


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Gotta give you the benefit of the doubt and say yes! Awesome catch, must've been a heck of a fight!


----------



## kb125 (Sep 19, 2013)

Great catch!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd claim it; I noticed you didn't pinch the tail when you took the pic, which would have given you a little more length. Congrats man - that's not an easy feat to pull off...


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Thats a nice fish Putty. Good to see you've joined the club this year bro!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

hmmmm id say closer to 20" if you want an honest opinion


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> hmmmm id say closer to 20" if you want an honest opinion


Ah, yeah after looking again, its not the full length of the tape measure. I assumed it was. It's right at 19.5" to 20" after looking at the photos side by side. Thats still a very sweet fish. Congrats!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm with ya on the 20" mark. Still a very nice fish.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Upon second glance the measuring tape is about two inches too high in the second picture compared to where the tail stops in the first. Now I'm saying 19".


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish Ohio is a little pin that you'll forget about and throw in a junk drawer.
Beating your personal best is the real prize, dude. Great fish, keep at it.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks, guys!! Heading back to pond this weekend for another one....I hope


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Putty said:


> Thanks, guys!! Heading back to pond this weekend for another one....I hope


I missed FO for a bass by less than half an inch last Friday; maybe we can form a support group, lol...

Good luck...


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I've caught 1 musky and 1 catfish so far this year to only realize afterwards they were both fish ohio fish. Nothing changes either way. I know what I caught and I don't need a pin for it. 

Catching pigs like that will teach you to keep a digital scale and tape measure with you at all times just so you know for sure what you caught. Get out there and get'em again.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I've caught 1 musky and 1 catfish so far this year to only realize afterwards they were both fish ohio fish. Nothing changes either way. I know what I caught and I don't need a pin for it.
> 
> Catching pigs like that will teach you to keep a digital scale and tape measure with you at all times just so you know for sure what you caught. Get out there and get'em again.


At the very least, if you don't have any measuring instruments on hand, you can mark your rod with a spot of mud, and check the length when you get home. This will work for FishOhio, which is based on the honor system. Other award programs require more proof, however. You can also put pieces of tape on your rod marking off certain lengths, like 21" if you fish mostly for LMB. Some of my rods are taped at 20" for smallies and 26" for channel cats. There's a pic out there on the internets of a guy with a ruler tattooed on his calf for measuring fish...


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Putty said:


> Thanks, guys!! Heading back to pond this weekend for another one....I hope


Throw your kayak in catch another and measure it with your hawg trough :B


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Putty,

Fish Ohio, Smish Ohio, who cares, Nice fish, conrats!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

pin or no pin, thats a great fish, and congrats on beating your personal best. i hope the next one that beats that brings you even more joy.


----------



## mdw (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice one man!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That's a nice one, congratulations!!


----------

